# Tackle tray, where to find?



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys. I am after some kind of tray that I can mount flush on the gunnels of my yak. Max width would be 50mm, length 200mm(approximate) and depth 50mm(approximate) and with a flat lip around the top so I can screw it down and silicone it in flush with the deck. End result similar to the trays on the side of an outback (sort of) which you can put lures and pliers in.

I have looked everywhere from Woolies to Bunnings to Howards Storage World. I am thinking some kind of stainless tray used in the medical world might be the go but thought I would see if anyone has any other ideas or uses something that would suit at their work.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Why not make something out of plastic? Cut a board the size and shape you want and then construct the holding compartments on top.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

patwah said:


> Good solid cutlery draw insert "amended" to suit, maybe?


good idea, stick it ont a solid plastic board and attach the whole thing to deck.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Or stationary tray from an office drawer.....


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

How about fabricating something from aluminium which is pretty cheap, easy to work with and lightweight, and then it would be exactly to your specifications.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Indidog inspired me. I drew up a prototype made out of plastic pipe. Cut two lengths of 90mm storm or 100 mm sewer pipe on to the length you want for the tray and one for the cover 8mm longer. Say 600mm and 608mm. Cut a piece out of each approximately one third of the circumference. Slide the outer over the tray and you will see you have a tray with a rotating lid. Cut dividers for the tray out of of cut. Iron the offcutundera couple of layer of paper to take the curve out. Mark the divide shape from the inside of the tray pipe. Cut and glue into place. Use slip on endcaps glued only to the lid section to seal the tube but allow free rotation around the tray. The diagram attached gives an idea of what it will look like without the end caps. I have not tried it yet but plan to make a couple. one tp fit across the Catch390 and one to store length ways in the hull.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ranger said:


> How about fabricating something from aluminium which is pretty cheap, easy to work with and lightweight, and then it would be exactly to your specifications.


At my old job I could have got it made for me in a jiffy. I have the aluminum and an idea of how I want it made but I just can't bring myself to walk back into the joint and ask them to make it. I swore I would never go back. I could have a go at it myself but it won't look top notch probably.

The search continues. I have looked at the cutlery drawer but just don't know about the longevity of the plastic that they are made of if it is out in the sun all the time.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Which kayak is this for Wayne?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

My Espri Sel


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

How about the plastic boxes you get from Jaycar or DSE for diy electronics...might be a starting point

Cheers


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

A balaklava, a hacksaw, a dark rainy night, and a neighbour with a Hobie Outback! It's how McGyver would do it! 8)


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Ranger said:


> A balaklava, a hacksaw, a dark rainy night, and a neighbour with a Hobie Outback! It's how McGyver would do it! 8)


you would have to work out how duct tape works into that equation, or it would not be McGyver at all.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

this is a pic of a doctors pike gear from scotland.

wont find these at BCF


----------

